# Problem solved.....FLITZ



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I prevoiusly posted in regard to my polished aluminum wheels and how they were stained. One of the suggestions was to try "FLITZ" polish. Ordered it and got it today. I am a happy camper !!
Thankyou all........... 

Before applying FLITZ:


















After applying FLITZ:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

WOW! Very nice.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks good... is it me or did you paint "GTO" on one of your spokes?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

s2gordon said:


> Looks good... is it me or did you paint "GTO" on one of your spokes?


You have good eyes............:cool


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

BIG DIFFERENCE!!!! I'm impressed!


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Flitz is great stuff, I onced polished out a full size keg w/ it just for the hell of it
:lol:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

HotRodGuy said:


> Flitz is great stuff, I onced polished out a full size keg w/ it just for the hell of it
> :lol:


This Bud's for you!:cheers


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

You have waaaaaaaaayyyyyy to much time on your hand's.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :agree


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I kinda laugh ( ya right) every time I see that commercial. I stand corrected because I would now say that really works after seeing your pics. Nice job.arty:


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice Job! So did you add the GTO to the spoke or did it come that way?? 

I like it!

What surfaces does Flitz work on, and was it easy to use?

Monica


----------

